# Tesco Receipts



## accsvalue (13 Apr 2012)

Tesco receipts don't give a breakdown of the VAT. How can a small catering business reclaim the VAT on cash purchases from Tesco? Getting credit is not an option. Most items are zero rated but is it acceptable just to strip out the VAT from soft drink purchases for example?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mathepac (13 Apr 2012)

Why not buy from the local cash & carry and save money and get VAT receipts? Is tesco cheaper?


----------



## Gervan (13 Apr 2012)

If you want to claim input vat you must have a receipt that shows the vat. You can't just invent or assume it.
Aldi till slips give the vat breakdown. Can you shop there instead?


----------



## Janet (15 Apr 2012)

mathepac said:


> Why not buy from the local cash & carry and save money and get VAT receipts? Is tesco cheaper?



Based on my experience when helping a friend with their small cafe a few years ago Tesco/Aldi/Lidl were much cheaper for a lot of things she was buying.  Cash and carry had the convenience of catering sizes but for a lot of things the supermarkets were generally cheaper.


----------



## mark1 (16 Apr 2012)

Janet said:


> Based on my experience when helping a friend with their small cafe a few years ago Tesco/Aldi/Lidl were much cheaper for a lot of things she was buying. Cash and carry had the convenience of catering sizes but for a lot of things the supermarkets were generally cheaper.


 
+1 Particularly when buying Smaller amounts,You might ask in Yesco for a Vat Receipt as possibly there is an Option on the Till to print a receipt that shows the Vat


----------



## Domo (17 Apr 2012)

If you ask at the customer services desk after you have paid for your items, they will print you out a VAT receipt that you attach to the till receipt - I do that myself


----------

